# Luke



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That was beautiful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was a beautiful, fulfilling life, with a wonderful friend and companion.


----------



## AlanP (Oct 4, 2011)

post deleted


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

What you wrote about your friend Luke was so beautiful it really has me choked up.

I sure that Luke is waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for you wondering what is taking so long!

P.S. I hope you are sharing your life with another lucky Golden!


----------



## AlanP (Oct 4, 2011)

In the years since Luke's passing, we have had other dogs, all Golden Retrievers. My oldest daughter, Amy, now has her own home, and her first dog, also a Golden. She named him Duke.

Duke


































Duke, all grown up


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a tremendous mentor Luke was for you. 20 years later and you still remember the lessons he taught you - love, compassion and humility. Blessed be our teachers - regardless if they have feet or paws.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Gorgeous story, gorgeous photos. Some tears for the dogs we've all lost along the way. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Duke is a beauty and Steve it is so true what you said about Luke!!


----------



## AlanP (Oct 4, 2011)

Found an old picture of Luke from our days fishing together on the Cumberland Plateau.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Luke was a handsome boy and very obviously your heart dog. Thank you for sharing your special bond with us.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful tribute of Luke with us. He certainly made your life whole.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Beautiful - I shouldn't read these things while I am at work! Tears for your memories....and my own.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely touching tribute to Luke.

I am sure that he will be waiting patiently at the bridge


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is beautiful tribute to Luke. You were blessed to have him in your life.


----------



## AlanP (Oct 4, 2011)

Luke certainly ruined me when it comes to dog breeds. I doubt I will ever have a dog other than a golden.

As a matter of fact, since my daughter has moved to her new home, and taken Duke with her, my wife and I are looking to get a golden puppy next summer (when my wife is at home from teaching school). The house just seems empty without a golden in it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The picture of Luke in front of the waterfall is breathing taking-he was a wonderful loving companion. Your tribute was so touching.

Good luck to you in your search for your next golden friend, I'm glad to see you will be opening your heart and home to one again.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I too, am wiping away the tears as I read your tribute to Luke. He was a beautiful boy....thank you for sharing that story...


----------

